# Has my position improved? 2.0



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

Much better in the bottom 2 photos. you've got your legs under you, you're looking up, and you look much more confident in what's going on. Fabulous improvement!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Definite improvement! Well done  You look much more secure in your leg and balanced.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

You look a lot better in the last two photos.

My suggestions:
#Give a bigger release over the jumps, you are allowing just enough but I like to give the horse more than enough to make it easier for him
#Ride with a taller back
#Keep your bum closer to the back of the saddle

Encouragement:
#I love how you are looking ahead really well
#Its great to see you pressing your hands into the horse's neck so you don't jab him in the mouth
#The weight in your heel makes your whole position pretty secure


----------



## Appalachicola (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Strangely I was more confident jumping back when the first two pictures were taken, but I attempted my first 80cm course the other night and only had 1 pole down! That's of course down to the horse (The coloured - Cola) who looks after me!

I think I know what you mean about needing to push my body back over the saddle but I'm not sure how to go about doing this, if anyone has any tips it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Huge improvement! Next tweek, redistribute your lower leg contact. Still a little pinching with the knee. Think about really hugging your horse with your legs on approach and over the fence. I like your upper body angle and release. Maybe a smidge more rein, but you don't appear to be hitting him in the mouth.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

You have improved so, so much - you should be very proud of yourself!

I'd still like to see your leg underneath yourself some more. You really need to support your weight with your heels & your lower leg. It'll make the jump so much more comfortable for you, it'll bring everything together so neatly. Picture your lower leg as like your seat belt. In the first photo you're a little high and you've moved ahead of the center of the saddle slightly. I think that you'll find that once you get your heels _down_ this will be easily fixed. However, also remember to go with the horses motion - not ahead of it.

In the second photo it looks like you have a bit more contact with the horse, however, you are still slightly ahead of the horses motion. Again, feel the way the horse moves. Your release is good, but, I'd _love_ to see your horse stretched out a little more. The horse has quite a long, reaching neck over the fence. So, give him/her the opportunity to do so.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Your position has improved considerably. 
Is that your horse in the first 2 pictures :-/


----------



## Appalachicola (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you, so basically what I need to work on is getting my heels down and my legs wrapped round the horse on the girth? If I get that fixed should my position come back down over the saddle more naturally? 

CandyCanes - thank you, no the horse in the first two pictures belonged to a riding school. I think I know what you're getting at, she looks very underweight. In all probability she most likely was but she wintered out that year and didn't seem to do very well off the grass. She looks a whole lot better during the summer! The coloured is the horse I currently have on loan at a different yard and she on the otherhand is obese


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Appalachicola said:


> Thank you, so basically what I need to work on is getting my heels down and my legs wrapped round the horse on the girth? If I get that fixed should my position come back down over the saddle more naturally?
> 
> CandyCanes - thank you, no the horse in the first two pictures belonged to a riding school. I think I know what you're getting at, she looks very underweight. In all probability she most likely was but she wintered out that year and didn't seem to do very well off the grass. She looks a whole lot better during the summer! The coloured is the horse I currently have on loan at a different yard and she on the otherhand is obese


Be careful not to 'grip' the horse with your knees, or have too much leg contact with the horse un-neccisarily - some horses are not bothered by continuous leg contact, others get really quiet annoyed by it. Getting your heels down will not fix all of your problems, but it will be a big step in improving everything and it all coming together nicely. 

I hope I explained this well enough for you. Keep up the excellent progress.


----------



## Appalachicola (Jan 27, 2013)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Be careful not to 'grip' the horse with your knees, or have too much leg contact with the horse un-neccisarily - some horses are not bothered by continuous leg contact, others get really quiet annoyed by it. Getting your heels down will not fix all of your problems, but it will be a big step in improving everything and it all coming together nicely.
> 
> I hope I explained this well enough for you. Keep up the excellent progress.


I think I know what you're getting at yes, thank you! I'm very lucky that this particular mare is an old hand and just gets on with her job but loves to jump so she lets me make mistakes without me ending up in the sand! 

In both recent pictures my attention is drawn to how my toes stick out and I can't seem to fix this, if anyone has any tips?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Your pictures seem tense through your back. Relax... and I think you'll have a nicer position after just that 1 little thing.


----------



## Appalachicola (Jan 27, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Your pictures seem tense through your back. Relax... and I think you'll have a nicer position after just that 1 little thing.


Hi, thanks for your suggestion! Could my back being tense be at all related to my wearing of a body protector in all of the pictures? I hate riding in them, I find my back and shoulders very restricted but on the other hand my insurance means I have to and better safe than sorry, right?!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Appalachicola said:


> Hi, thanks for your suggestion! Could my back being tense be at all related to my wearing of a body protector in all of the pictures? I hate riding in them, I find my back and shoulders very restricted but on the other hand my insurance means I have to and better safe than sorry, right?!



Is it correctly fitting? A body protector shouldn't really make you feel uncomfortable - is it too tight and restricting when you just sit on your horse? Or if you go into two point while your horse is just standing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Appalachicola (Jan 27, 2013)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Is it correctly fitting? A body protector shouldn't really make you feel uncomfortable - is it too tight and restricting when you just sit on your horse? Or if you go into two point while your horse is just standing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's more that I feel I can't pull my shoulders back when I'm wearing one, I had it fitted professionally and the next sizes were both either way to big or way to small so I'm guessing it could be just laziness in my posture?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Appalachicola said:


> It's more that I feel I can't pull my shoulders back when I'm wearing one, I had it fitted professionally and the next sizes were both either way to big or way to small so I'm guessing it could be just laziness in my posture?


If it's restrictive then it will definitely cause you to be tense as you cannot allow your body to be where it needs to be.

However I know for a fact that a lot of eventers with body protectors don't have the same issue. Are you sure that your body protector is the right type for you?


----------



## Appalachicola (Jan 27, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> If it's restrictive then it will definitely cause you to be tense as you cannot allow your body to be where it needs to be.
> 
> However I know for a fact that a lot of eventers with body protectors don't have the same issue. Are you sure that your body protector is the right type for you?


That's a possibility, I had a champion flex-air for about 4 years then it became to short on my ribs so I sold it. I'm currently using the navy you see in the pictures which is a standard airowear one but hoping to buy an airowear outlyne body protector. Would you recommend any other types?


----------

